# cosmetology school soon :)



## queenofdisaster (Sep 9, 2006)

hey all. i'm so excited i most likely will be starting very soon. and even more exciting the school i'm trying to enroll in is mac accredited so i can get a student membership 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 anyways... any advice anyone could give would be appreciated. i'm nervous!!!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Sep 9, 2006)

Goood Luck! You'll do great


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 9, 2006)

Congrats!! that sounds like so much fun!


----------



## Janice (Sep 10, 2006)

Good for you! Let us know about your school experiences, I'm interested in taking some courses and trying to decide what direction to go.


----------



## giz2000 (Sep 10, 2006)

Congratulations!!!!  You're going to do great...


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 10, 2006)

Well done!  There's really nothing to be nervous about.  I'm sure that you'll soon be having such a good time that you wonder why you were ever nervous.  Enjoy


----------



## Julie (Sep 10, 2006)

Congradulations!!!! I am also thinking about going.


----------



## MizMac (Sep 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_Good for you! Let us know about your school experiences, I'm interested in taking some courses and trying to decide what direction to go. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Your direction should be to come work with me at sephora for the holidays........It would be too fun!!!!!!  I'll put in a good word for
you  "wink wink"


----------



## kimmy (Sep 11, 2006)

have fun! i'm starting cosmo school in January and i'm way stoked! what school are you going to?


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 11, 2006)

im not sure yet. i have two choices but one's a private school so i might not be able to get in b/c of money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i'll let everyone know!


----------

